# Sicherung von SQL-Express via Batch-File



## DrMueller (25. April 2007)

Hallo mal wieder,
ich habe den Auftrag bekommen zu überprüfen, ob eine Sicherung von SQL-Express via Batch-File möglich ist.
Ich habe schon einige Zeit in Google etc. gesucht, doch nichts wirklich gutes gefunden.
Kann mir wer sagen ob, und wann ja, wie das möglich ist?
Ich danke im Vorraus.


----------

